
Aqua became a visible selling point for people to move to the new OS - shawndumas
http://www.macworld.com/article/154036/2010/09/osxorigins.html
======
shawndumas
"After catching flack from developers over Rhapsody, Apple realized it needed
a dramatically different approach to win converts to OS X, and Aqua was a key
part of that. 'Aqua became a visible selling point for people to move to the
new OS,' Tevanian recalled. 'If you just said, "Well, it kinda works a little
better underneath," not many people would care.'"

